# Fast Track Gaming Console Edition ??



## spacescreamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey fellas..

I was looking for the Fast track Gaming Console edition, the pdf version but i am little short on details..

I think it came with the Nov 09 edition of Digit, but i couldnt find its pdf file on the Dec 09 DVD.. infact none of the Fast track was on the dvd.. 
i could find Digit pdf but strangely the Nov edition pdf was missing too..


Can anybody help me in locating the pdf version ?


TIA


----------

